# A bird in the hand...



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

... means i can't move till nap time is over.

Palm nap

Another


----------



## Binca (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha, that's adorable! How long does he nap like that?


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Binca said:


> Haha, that's adorable! How long does he nap like that?


Until he wakes up & wants headrubs


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, little baby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is precious.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Rock-a-bye birdy, in my left hand.
Don't move very quickly, nor a harsh sound should you make. 
My precious dear baby mustn't startle awake.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww that is so adorable


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that's adorable!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've never seen that before! That's too cute.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

He's such a trusting little guy!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I've just expired from a cuteness overload!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Awww. He's just a baby.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh wow he doesn't wake up? Cassie naps on me too but even a rocking motion like that and she's awake.


----------

